# when to expect a price drop on T2i



## cdpage (Aug 26, 2010)

I am looking to buy a T2i body in the month or so

* anyone have any ideas whether or not the T2i would see any price reductions.*

Seeing as the 60D is just around the corner, i figured the two models are fairly similar, a price change may help to differ each from one another. 

I don't think i can afford the 7D, unless that too may see a big price drop.

Also, I live in the Toronto Area, if anyone knows where i can get the best price around here that would be great!

Thanks


----------



## J (Aug 26, 2010)

Body prices naturally drop over time, not really a strong pattern to it other than "it's gradual". Even if the 60D is announced tomorrow, it won't actually show up in stores for another month or so anyway. That would probably be the next drop for the T2i, if there is one. Otherwise, expect reductions during holidays (like 3 day weekend sales) or after a new Rebel announcement.

That said, Canon offers rebates around the holidays and spring/summer. They are extra generous if you buy lenses with the body--for a Rebel, expect bundles with one of or some combination of the consumer zooms: 18-55mm, 55-250mm, 75-300mm, 70-300, possibly 15-85, 18-135, 18-200. If you are in the market for these lenses anyway, you'll probably want to time your purchase with these promotions.


----------



## channs (Aug 26, 2010)

Canon ships with very bad kit lens. If you don't plan to buy a good L grade lens later, better buy D90 with 18-105mm kit lens. That will give much better IQ without buying another costly lens. 
If IQ is what you are looking for then D90 is better. May be you want video of T2i.

Recently i tried 70-200 4L lens on my 50D. 70-200 4L gave best colors I had ever seen from my camera. The colors, saturation of canon kit lens is sooo dull. My 17-85mm kit lens is sharp only for macro shots that too only in center and after micro-adjustment.

If you buy a canon crop body with kit lens, you would be looking at "additional" $1300 or so to get EF-S 17-55mm 2.8 (a great non L) to get sharpness and great colors.


----------



## cdpage (Aug 26, 2010)

thanks channs for that.

I have a sigma 18-200 i bought with my rebel XT years ago. I am thinking i would sell my body and keep the all purpose lens. eventually i would like to buy a nice EF-S lens. something for portraits, and product shots.

I'd like to play with the video capabilities too. but I would just be learning right now, for work i may get a 7D...replacing a 40D and a sony handyCam. one way or another I will be doing video on them.

I wonder what i might get for my XT. 

would you recommend selling my 18-200 with my camera and buying the T2i when it comes bundled with an all purpose lens, like another 18-200?


----------



## channs (Aug 26, 2010)

I think canon 17-55mm 2.8 is the best EF-S lens available today. It is costly, but i heard the lens retains its value like L series lens.

I also read 17-55mm 2.8 is even better than 24-70mm 2.8 L on crop body. The only problem seems to be with 17-55mm 2.8 is build quality is lower than L series. Some say dust issue, but that does not affect the IQ. I blv that goes for all on L lens.

Compare IQ results using:
http://www.the-digital-picture.com/Reviews/ISO-12233-Sample-Crops.aspx?FLI=0&API=0&FLIComp=0&APIComp=0&LensComp=0&CameraComp=0&Lens=404

With the above link you can check how much bad (sharpness, CA, colors, saturation) the kit lens are compared to better lens like 17-55 2.8, primes or L grade zooms. I compared the images of 17-85mm with 17-55mm 2.8.......17-85mm images appear to be only 10% (not a calculated one  ....) of 17-55mm 2.8.
Assuming that 18-200mm would be worse than 17-85mm.

17-85mm is sharp only in center..when calibrated properly...and who places subjects in center  ....over that it will give dull colors.

I would suggest you better buy the body without a kit lens. 

My suggestion for lens are:
1. Canon EF-S 17-55mm 2.8 - Should be good for portraits (short though)/Landscapes/indoor/Walk around..later you may want to buy add on 85mm or 100mm or 70-200mm...for longer range.

2. Canon 70-200 4L IS or non IS version....i heard 2.8 IS II is best ....these are THE best for portraits and also good for cropped landscapes....makes people look better by compression. 70-200mm 4L indoors would require good lighting and space. Can be paired with 50mm 1.8 / 1.4.

3. If you don't want to spend too much and don't care about zoom, then 85mm 1.4 and/or 50mm 1.4 / 1.8 should be good enough for portraits and products. 

4. 100mm 2.8 for portraits and macro....this is ultimate macro tool..if you don't want to spend too much. This could be paired with 50mm 1.8 / 1.4. 

Never buy a canon kit lens. Waste of money and waste of photos storage space.


----------



## cdpage (Aug 26, 2010)

Some good advice there thank you.

So I have 2 set ups I'll be looking to make in the coming months. Work and Home.

*Work: Currently*

40D
EFS 17-55
2 Opus lights - with OPL-WTS Transmitter

Sony HD HandyCam DV that tapes.

*Work: Upgrade solution - Duel purpose Camera*

7D ? 
EFS 17-55
Other lens for Products (Electronics, Speakers, Keyboards, Band instruments, Pianos...etc)
ZOOM microphone?


*Home: Currently*

Rebel XT Body ($350?)
Sigma 18-200 ($???)

*Home: Upgrade*

Rebel T2i ($869)
Sigma 18-200
or
Canon 17-55 ($???) Future lens
Canon 70-200 ($???) or alternative that's not too much.
or
Improved 18-200 equivalent

Depending what i can get for my sigma, I may keep it... but if its retained its value, i might go for a 2 lens solution...I prefer the 18-200 as it keeps me from taking off the lens, I do a lot of out door shots. problem is i do a lot of indoor shots too, and wish i had 2.8 for parties and the like.


----------



## joey12345 (Aug 30, 2010)

t2i price probably won't drop for 6-8 months. It's still so popular a lot of stores can't keep it in stock.


----------



## Edwin Herdman (Sep 1, 2010)

There already is a price difference of $200 between the 60D and the T2i (and the T1i), take a look at Canon's EOS lineup:
http://www.usa.canon.com/cusa/consumer/products/cameras/slr_cameras

They are totally different lines so there isn't any reason why the release of one would necessarily bring a price reduction in another. This seems to hold true throughout the line - new cameras have been released since the 7D but the 7D has had no price drops.

I don't see why they'd drop the price until a new camera (600D? T3i?) comes out to replace it. The T1i is $100 less, and was released less than a year before the T2i (like 9 months or something). I wouldn't count on there being another update so quickly, however, because the T2i standardizes video rates that are goofy in the T1i. The T2i strikes me as a good camera, go buy it - you won't take any pictures with a camera you don't have. Though I agree with channs that you want a good lens to go with it. Can't comment on the D90 as I haven't used it.


----------



## Son of Daguerre (Sep 8, 2010)

channs said:


> Canon ships with very bad kit lens. If you don't plan to buy a good L grade lens later, better buy D90 with 18-105mm kit lens. That will give much better IQ without buying another costly lens.
> If IQ is what you are looking for then D90 is better. May be you want video of T2i.
> 
> Recently i tried 70-200 4L lens on my 50D. 70-200 4L gave best colors I had ever seen from my camera. The colors, saturation of canon kit lens is sooo dull. My 17-85mm kit lens is sharp only for macro shots that too only in center and after micro-adjustment.
> ...



This kit is bad. _This_ one isn't.


----------



## caoran9238 (Sep 15, 2010)

*Very soon.*

I think very soon, because it needs to compete with Nikon 3100D, which is $200 cheaper but has almost the same functionality except pixel count.


----------

